# Express Entry for Self Employed I.T Professional



## sarfrazchughtai (Nov 12, 2013)

Dear,
 I am 32 years old, Masters degree holder from Australia (WES Canadian Masters degree equivalence holder), I.T Professional. I did my Masters in 2007 and then came back to my home country, Pakistan. I scored 7.5 overall in IELTS with 8.5 in Listening, 7.5 in Reading, 7.0 in Speaking and 6.0 in Writing and I am single. 

Since September 2007 to this day I am working as a freelance I.T. Consultant. I worked with different companies like Software Houses, Paints Manufacturers, Hardware Tools Sellers and many more.

Kindly guide me how can I put my work experience.

Also am I eligible for Express Entry? I got my Degree Equivalence done from WES.

Kind Regards,
SARFRAZ


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Unfortunately, you _will *not*_ qualify for Express Entry with your current IELTS results.

According to the CIC website, you require a _minimum score_ of _*7* (seven)_ in all 4 parts of the examination. As you do not have the required score, you will not be considered to be eligible for Express Entry until you meet the minimum requirements in all areas of the language ability as well as other parts of the application.


----------



## sarfrazchughtai (Nov 12, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Unfortunately, you _will *not*_ qualify for Express Entry with your current IELTS results.
> 
> According to the CIC website, you require a _minimum score_ of _*7* (seven)_ in all 4 parts of the examination. As you do not have the required score, you will not be considered to be eligible for Express Entry until you meet the minimum requirements in all areas of the language ability as well as other parts of the application.


Dear, As per the CIC website. I must have CLB7 which means 6.0 in each and I already have.
Overall 7.5 (CLB 8)
L 8.5 (CLB 10)
R 7.5 (CLB 9)
S 7.0 (CLB 9)
W 6.0 (CLB 7)


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

O.k., I stand corrected... I didn't know that there was a difference between IELTS and CLB.

However, whilst you may qualify to apply for Express Entry, you may not necessarily receive an Invitation to apply to come to Canada.

Here is a breakdown of how many points you can receive per category.

I have you at 392 points.

Here is a calculator you can use to calculate your score.


Principle Age Point:*94
Without a spouse or common-law partner Maximum 110 points

Principle Education Point:*135
Without a spouse or common-law partner Maximum 150 points

Principle First Language Point:*113
Without a spouse or common-law partner Maximum 136 points

Skill transferability factors Point (Maximum = 100): 50



Here are the results showing all of the minimum numbers of points required for each draw that has taken place so far this year.

Currently, 469 points are required in order to be considered for an invitation to apply. As you can see, the lowest score invited to apply was 453 back on 27 March 2015.


----------



## sarfrazchughtai (Nov 12, 2013)

Dear,
Thanks for calculating my points. You solved one part of my problem. Kindly also guide me that If I get Provincial Nominee or Job Offer then I will get 600 more points in it or they are already included in it.

If they are separate then I will choose to go for Provincial Nominee but I am really very confuse on how to show my work experience.

2171 Information systems analysts and consultants is my occupation but I am a freelancer. I do have a National Tax Number.

Should I get reference letters from companies with which I worked and currently doing projects.

Kindly guide in this as well


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

The score you have _does *not*_ include the Provincial Nominee/Job Offer points, as you do not currently have a Provincial Nomination or Job Offer.

You can only get 600 points for _either_ a Provincial Nomination _*or*_ Job Offer, not both.

There are _many_ IT professionals in Canada, both Canadian citizens and foreign workers in Canada... I don't know how likely you would be to receive a Provincial Nomiation, given that IT is a course that has been taught to Canadians in Canadian post-secondary schools since the 1990s.

I am unable to assist you in regards to how to present your work experience... if you have a look through the older posts, you should find posts based upon the experience of other applicants. Read those and ask questions as you go along.

Having a National Tax Number means nothing to CIC.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

IT is a very crowded field here.


----------

